
If You Want to Motivate Employees, Stop Trusting Your Instincts - gorand
https://hbr.org/2017/02/if-you-want-to-motivate-employees-stop-trusting-your-instincts
======
gorand
I like to find examples where data-driven approach leads to success.

There are many reasons why people still do not use this approach, but two
major distracting factors are:

1\. People tend to trust their instincts rather than data.

2\. Data-driven decisions sometimes might look counter intuitive.

This article about employee motivation is great example how HR process can
benefit from data-driven insights.

